# Lpg filler adapter system



## dieseldave (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi has any one had experience of using the u/k Bayonet LPG filler adapter system in the u/k ? must say it looks like a substancial saving on the price of LPG i to be made by refilling your bottle as opposed to exchange,


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 18, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Incoming :hammer:lane::danger::anyone::scared::sleep-027::sucks:




For once i actually agree with you    :scared:


----------



## vwalan (Dec 18, 2017)

yes . they do work ok. had one for years . 
folk are afraid of them . if you arent confident to use one then dont. 
mind these days i hardly use mine in spain and morocco its cheaper to just change one of their bottles . 
here well flo gas is almost as cheap if you buy from gas direct. saves driving to a garage . 
only use uk bottles as back up when away . 19kg lasts ages as a back up. 
but never mind lots will be on moaning soon . have a good one .


----------



## maingate (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm sitting comfortably with Popcorn ready. :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Dec 18, 2017)

*stand well clear*

we use one for filling lpg[work] bottles all the time,if you are a bit apprehensive about using a petrol pump type machine then best avoid them,i never charge  small bottles from larger bottles but i work quite regular with somebody who does.
i do believe that in the states customers/trades diy fill gas bottles from a tank at walmart etc[seen on King of the hill]
j.@sunnywestlondon


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 18, 2017)

for several years i used one until i invested in a gaslo system but honestly if you can fill a car with petrol lpg is much less dangerous ie overfill a car and you’ve flooded the forecourt, with a few simple precautions ie always make sure bottle is completely empty & vented and only fill to recommended level of 80% of capacity the weight on bottle in kgs is the safe weight for that bottle at fractionally under 2ltrs per kg (1 kg of gas is 1.95 ltr) 
          i bulk buy lpg for my heating etc at 31p per ltr + 5% vat and got a bonus a free £50 worth of gas this year so a 6kg bottle at that price contains £3:75 of gas the rest of the £25+ is handling charge!


----------



## Tbear (Dec 18, 2017)

Over 3 hrs on a gas bottle thread and not one teddybear out of a single pram. Has the zombie apocalypse actually happened?:wacko: 

Richard


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello Dave,
I have both types of filler, recently buying a GasIt kit. If you know what you're doing, follow the instructions and always start off with an empty bottle I couldn't foresee any problems: the reason I went over to GasIt was the convenience that I didn't have to have a completely empty bottle. I find this a very heavy subject and have had one or two derogatory remarks about my character.

Rae & Ann


----------



## maingate (Dec 18, 2017)

Tbear said:


> Over 3 hrs on a gas bottle thread and not one teddybear out of a single pram. Has the zombie apocalypse actually happened?:wacko:
> 
> Richard



When the apoplexy subsides and they are no longer speechless, I forecast a torrent of tirades.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2017)

maingate said:


> When the apoplexy subsides and they are no longer speechless, I forecast a torrent of tirades.



What tube mentioned tyre aids.


----------



## harrow (Dec 18, 2017)

dieseldave said:


> Hi has any one had experience of using the u/k Bayonet LPG filler adapter system in the u/k ? must say it looks like a substancial saving on the price of LPG i to be made by refilling your bottle as opposed to exchange,


Excellent idea,

I understand the problem is filling station staff won't let you fill the bottles.

:juggle:      :juggle:      :juggle:


----------



## maingate (Dec 18, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> What tube mentioned tyre aids.



I'll PM you the address of your nearest Specsavers. 

Dave.

It looks like you have got off lightly with the comments. There has been a lot of ill feeling and arguments about this subject in the past. Personally, I don't care if you do or you don't. My only worry is that a proportion of motorhome owners appear to be morons, it's them I worry about ..... and any innocent party also consumed in a gigantic fireball when it all goes wrong.


----------



## maingate (Dec 18, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Trouble is the same morons fit their own refillable systems !



That's why I always find a solitary spot to park up. :raofl:


----------



## Tbear (Dec 18, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Trouble is the same morons fit their own refillable systems !



Or you can get the YTS lad at your local dealership to fit it. They at least twice failed to notice the blockage at the top of the fridge chimney which I found when I changed the burner. They even left an inspection lamp at the back of the fridge.

Richard


----------



## maingate (Dec 18, 2017)

Tbear said:


> Or you can get the YTS lad at your local dealership to fit it. They at least twice failed to notice the blockage at the top of the fridge chimney which I found when I changed the burner. They even left an inspection lamp at the back of the fridge.
> 
> Richard



You were lucky, they told me my fridge/freezer was Donald Ducked and they could fit a new one ...... at a cost of £2,350. 

I took it away and fixed it myself.


----------



## Les Haro (Dec 19, 2017)

dieseldave said:


> Hi has any one had experience of using the u/k Bayonet LPG filler adapter system in the u/k ? must say it looks like a substancial saving on the price of LPG i to be made by refilling your bottle as opposed to exchange,



Blue bottles are different fittings to LPG.
Orange propane are the correct fittings.
I'm fitting engine LPG (liquid) but also want cooker lpg (gas)
So I can either fill orange from on-board LPG, or hopefully connect engine LPG tank to original on-board cooker LPG tank (have to get in and look first).
With a stop-tap between as liquid and gas are different. 
Gas from top of tank and liquid from bottom of tank, two different beasts.
I am guided by my LPG fitter.


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 19, 2017)

janner said:


> we use one for filling lpg[work] bottles all the time,if you are a bit apprehensive about using a petrol pump type machine then best avoid them,i never charge  small bottles from larger bottles but i work quite regular with somebody who does.
> i do believe that in the states customers/trades diy fill gas bottles from a tank at walmart etc[seen on King of the hill]
> j.@sunnywestlondon



Couple of things need clarifying. Been RVing through a lot of the USA and Canada and Mexico and not once have I seen DIY refilling of either bottles or fixed tanks. It is always an employee (certified to do so) who does the whole thing. Almost without fail when filling fixed RV tanks, they check that all gas appliances are switched off and the tank outlet valve is shut and all people are out of the MH

Even if they did allow DIY filling of bottles (and no country I have been in allows that anyway, certainly not Australia, all of Central and south america, and of course most countries are swap and go anyway so are refilled in large "gas factories") the American bottles have one very significant feature not shared with almost any other bottles anywhere and that is an OPD which limits the fill to 80% maximum. This is the same device fitted to Gaslow and similar fixed tank systems and that is what allows DIY filling at autogas pumps.
Do normal non-user-refillable British bottles have an OPD?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 19, 2017)

Tony Lee said:


> Do normal non-user-refillable British bottles have an OPD?



Exchangeable cylinders *DO NOT *have an OPD (Overfill Protection Device)  Refillable cylinders do.   The plastic ones that have a window to see the gas level do not.

Vehicle gas tanks use liquid gas off take.   Liquid is drawn from the tank into the LPG propulsion equipment.   Domestic tanks use a gas outlet. Gas is drawn from above the 80% fill level   It is not normal UK practice to have both types of outlet on one tank. 

You do not own an exchange cylinder you hire it.  The terms of the hire agreement are that only that supplier fills the bottle. The hirer is responsible for the periodic inspection of the cylinders condition.    You purchase a refillable tank.  It is certified for 10 years, then you are responsible for the inspection and recertification of that tank.


----------



## ricc (Dec 19, 2017)

whatever system you use someone will find a way round it



Car explodes with mother trapped inside in Lancaster | Daily Mail Online


----------



## witzend (Dec 19, 2017)

Whats best done is fit a external filling point then no one knows what your filling saves any problems


----------



## barryd (Dec 19, 2017)

Why? Just Why would you dick around with stuff like this? :mad1:

Its because of cheapskate motorhomers farting about with DIY LPG kits where eventually one blows up that the rest of us who have bought the proper systems like Gaslow end up getting refused to be filled at stations.

You spent £30k maybe less, maybe a lot more on a motorhome and go off for months on end across Europe but are too tight or stupid (or maybe both) not to spend a couple of hundred quid or whatever they are these days on a proper system.  How much does a years motorhoming cost?  The price of a Gaslow bottle properly fitted with a side filler pails into insignificance I suspect when you tot it all up.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 19, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> You get many say gas is so simple but it really isn't if you do all the proper checks ( many will say a waste of time )
> Funny how we went to an old boys house and as soon as we walked in I went to the cooker as could smell gas !
> Did all the tests and checks and he hadn't left the cooker on , old boy said he had been smelling it on and off for 5 years ! System was all gas tight no leaks .
> Next called the gas transporter as required by law if a suspected smell of gas , 10 minutes later gas first call operative is doing our checks again, all good , out comes the serious kit for sniffing for gas and off it goes all along the skirting boards, outside he uses a special tool to make holes in the ground and then a sniffer probe , gas everywhere !
> ...



Charlie, 

I have nothing against people doing a good job nor have I anything against common sense. The chap in your story had been smelling gas for "5 Years" and done nothing about it. The average person is capable of recognising their limitations. The average expert is capable of making a total cock-up now and again so I have no problem with someone doing a risk assessment on whether they can safely do a job or not. I have dealt with gases under pressure for over 40 years but would not dream of taking the cover of my new house boiler but replacing the burner and cleaning the flu on my van fridge after receiving instruction on how to do it seemed well within my capability. As it worked better than when the experts had looked at it, I think I did a good job.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Dec 19, 2017)

Tony Lee said:


> Couple of things need clarifying. Been RVing through a lot of the USA and Canada and Mexico and not once have I seen DIY refilling of either bottles or fixed tanks. It is always an employee (certified to do so) who does the whole thing. Almost without fail when filling fixed RV tanks, they check that all gas appliances are switched off and the tank outlet valve is shut and all people are out of the MH
> 
> Even if they did allow DIY filling of bottles (and no country I have been in allows that anyway, certainly not Australia, all of Central and south america, and of course most countries are swap and go anyway so are refilled in large "gas factories") the American bottles have one very significant feature not shared with almost any other bottles anywhere and that is an OPD which limits the fill to 80% maximum. This is the same device fitted to Gaslow and similar fixed tank systems and that is what allows DIY filling at autogas pumps.
> Do normal non-user-refillable British bottles have an OPD?



they were definitely doing it on King of the hill.
it's all a matter of how confident one feels and the ability to handle tools,i can do all my brake parts,pipes,pads,discs etc so have no trouble at all handling or working with stuff that could be fatal in the wrong hands.to be honest i feel a lot safer in the knowledge that it has been done correctly than trusting to a stranger,
all the best,
j


----------



## Tbear (Dec 19, 2017)

hairydog said:


> He had called at least one person out to deal with it, who misdiagnosed the problem. He may have called other people as well. We don't know



True but it is rare to get the full story so my reply was based on info available

Richard


----------



## maingate (Dec 19, 2017)

Tbear said:


> Charlie,
> 
> I have nothing against people doing a good job nor have I anything against common sense. The chap in your story had been smelling gas for "5 Years" and done nothing about it. The average person is capable of recognising their limitations. The average expert is capable of making a total cock-up now and again so I have no problem with someone doing a risk assessment on whether they can safely do a job or not. I have dealt with gases under pressure for over 40 years but would not dream of taking the cover of my new house boiler but replacing the burner and cleaning the flu on my van fridge after receiving instruction on how to do it seemed well within my capability. As it worked better than when the experts had looked at it, I think I did a good job.
> 
> Richard



I can remember that about 10 years ago the Job Centre (might have been the Government) came up with a scheme where the unemployed could be offered a short term course on Plumbing, I think it was a 6 month course. I certainly know of a couple of deadheads who enrolled on it, whether they are still doing Plumbing and Gas Fitting, I have no idea.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 19, 2017)

janner said:


> they were definitely doing it on King of the hill.
> it's all a matter of how confident one feels and the ability to handle tools,i can do all my brake parts,pipes,pads,discs etc so have no trouble at all handling or working with stuff that could be fatal in the wrong hands.to be honest i feel a lot safer in the knowledge that it has been done correctly than trusting to a stranger,
> all the best,
> j



If they were doing it on a cartoon [King of the Hill] then it must be Ok. Can you let us know the series and episode  and I will Email my mate Wile E. Coyote to check its true.


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 19, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> If they were doing it on a cartoon [King of the Hill] then it must be Ok. Can you let us know the series and episode  and I will Email my mate Wile E. Coyote to check its true.



Yes, I thought that might be the case.  The USA just isn't generally set up for DIY filling of propane (and there are a couple of US states where is is also illegal to pump your own gasoline so the attendant has to do it). They have almost no propane powered cars (because fuel is too cheap to be bothered with propane power) and the filling points are fully manual and require changing the nozzles for filling bottles or tanks and manually opening and closing at least two separate valves. Bottles and tanks are also fitted with telltale spitter valves to serve as a backup if the OPD fails.



> it is perfectly routine for people to fill their own LPG tanks, whether for LPG-powered cars or for motorhome gas supplies.


Yes, and that is the case in many countries and happens with CNG (3000psi) as well, but only when tanks and bottles are filled with an OPD to stop clowns filling their bottles to 100% full. Fill to 100% and load it in the car boot and the safety valve inevitably pops off as it heats up, and things go downhill from there.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Dec 19, 2017)

witzend said:


> Whats best done is fit a external filling point then no one knows what your filling saves any problems


theres a friendly garage on the '303 that understands its ok to do the biz discretely via your side door.
its very popular in some places,not just for vans but off grid peeps also.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Dec 19, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> If they were doing it on a cartoon [King of the Hill] then it must be Ok. Can you let us know the series and episode  and I will Email my mate Wile E. Coyote to check its true.



its the one where Louannes boyfriend gets blown up in an explosion,something to do with turning a valve or something the wrong way,iirc.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 20, 2017)

maingate said:


> I can remember that about 10 years ago the Job Centre (might have been the Government) came up with a scheme where the unemployed could be offered a short term course on Plumbing, I think it was a 6 month course. I certainly know of a couple of deadheads who enrolled on it, whether they are still doing Plumbing and Gas Fitting, I have no idea.



The chap who fitted my boiler is a well respected local chap. Head of long standing family company. Perfect solder joins and pipe bends. All went well until sorting out the settings on this new fangled condensing figgamy jig. He could not read the fine print in the manual and his daughter (qualified plummer who works for him ) clearly did not understand it fully. Well after a lot of muttering and red faces, they finally got it going. When I asked how I adjust it, the look of panic on his face.:lol-053: I was never ever to go near it. I was to only ever to use the remote. This is the chap who has the contract from the manufacturer to troubleshoot other plumbers work.:wacko:


Richard


----------



## Tbear (Dec 20, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> We have the same problem when it comes to setting programmers !
> The lad I worked with doesn't do instructions so it is like Laurel and Hardy as I try reading them out and he scrolls through the ridiculous amount of settings that nobody's ever going to use , normally ends with a phone call to the manufacturers and there technical guys talking him through !
> We also find many people want a really simple timer they don't want or need party mode , holiday mode , weekend mode , night setback or any other nonsense.
> Worst bit is customers saying well that's me sorted for another 30 years until the boiler needs replacing again , they will be lucky if they get *10 years with a modern boiler* !



They seem to forget to tell you that in the blurb on how much cheaper they are to run.

Richard


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 20, 2017)

my son in law writes apps etc he does everything with an app, when his boiler packed up he asked me to have a look apart from checking pressure i was lost it’s a condensing thingymajig i told him it would be like him looking at a commodore  64; although i spent 50years as a plumber i peaked on boilers with the old glow worm backboiler , as charlie says the new ones you are lucky to get 10 years out of but i took a 15year old glow worm boiler out of an house extension and fitted it in my first house still working when we left seven years later,


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2017)

***** said:


> When we last had a boiler replaced the gas fitter had a different electrician to fit the new  timer than the electrician who removed the old one.
> He totally cocked the job up and it never worked properly until we had a new kitchen fitted and a different electrician sorted it out.
> I have a non combi boiler, I don't want a combi, nice and simple and a simple timer with two on and offs per day!
> Works for us!



As with oil forget the on ofs,set the living room stat to 21c and leave alone,as a car doing 55mph on m/way will return 40mpg,one going through town stop start will only return 25mpg.
This is the same with gas/oil trying to do catch up with timers.
As for condensing boilers,dont bother as it will take about 15 years to recoup price and there bo--oxed after 7/8 years,its a big con.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Dec 20, 2017)

barryd said:


> Why? Just Why would you dick around with stuff like this? :mad1:
> 
> Its because of cheapskate motorhomers farting about with DIY LPG kits where eventually one blows up that the rest of us who have bought the proper systems like Gaslow end up getting refused to be filled at stations.
> 
> You spent £30k maybe less, maybe a lot more on a motorhome and go off for months on end across Europe but are too tight or stupid (or maybe both) not to spend a couple of hundred quid or whatever they are these days on a proper system.  How much does a years motorhoming cost?  The price of a Gaslow bottle properly fitted with a side filler pails into insignificance I suspect when you tot it all up.



my van cost £500 10 year ago,it only goes near a garage to pass its mot,it hasnt blown up or caught fire/gassed me yet,bad maintenance ie tyres,brakes etc is much more likely to cause an accident than a competent owner.dont even get me started on the peeps that think that towing a car behind a van is acceptable/safe on Cornish roads.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> I think you might find there is an awful lot more to boiler efficiency than a flue gas analysis
> What about the fact the pilot light has gone , no more huge lumps of cast iron with massive water ways which take ages to heat not to mention the fact that many boilers will now modulate down to suit demands, so your 30 kw boiler may now tick over at say 3 or 5 kw , also condensing flue gasses so saving some of the heat that was previously lost .



Im making one of these on my old boiler to heat the workshop,so no wast.


----------



## harrow (Dec 20, 2017)

My old baxi 552 back boiler was still working after 35 years,

mind you I did have it serviced twice.

:wave:


----------



## Tbear (Dec 20, 2017)

So to sum it all up. We are not much more efficient than when we had a fire in the middle of the room and a hole in the roof. Things have just got more expensive. :-(

Richard


----------



## maingate (Dec 20, 2017)

Tbear said:


> So to sum it all up. We are not much more efficient than when we had a fire in the middle of the room and a hole in the roof. Things have just got more expensive. :-(
> 
> Richard



We are worse off because you could cook a Mammoth Burger at the same time as heating a pot of gruel.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 20, 2017)

Some of us aren't old enough to remember cooking a mammoth.

Richard


----------



## maingate (Dec 20, 2017)

Tbear said:


> Some of us aren't old enough to remember cooking a mammoth.
> 
> Richard



Pah, kids today!

You don't know your're born.


----------



## Les Haro (Dec 20, 2017)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Dave, I find this a very heavy subject and have had one or two derogatory remarks about my character.
> 
> Rae & Ann



If you mean re your use of gas I beat you.
A bottle of gas is handy to have about when the compressor is down, inflates the air jack just as quickly.


----------



## vwalan (Dec 20, 2017)

unless its very cold i find my caravan style gas lighting warms the truck up enough . 
doesnt matter if i use butane ,propane or fill a bottle at a garage etc . 
mind if in africa they use alot of pentane gas in the bottle mix . 
works great on the lights but can blacken your cooking pans .


----------



## Tbear (Dec 20, 2017)

dieseldave said:


> Hi has any one had experience of using the u/k Bayonet LPG filler adapter system in the u/k ? must say it looks like a substancial saving on the price of LPG i to be made by refilling your bottle as opposed to exchange,



I think the answer to your question is Yes, people do use them but with caution. Yes you can save money. I have only used one to decant from a large cylinder down to a camping gaz 907. It worked reasonable well but took a long time to get even a 70% fill. A 50% fill was quick and easy.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Dec 20, 2017)

there is always the maths stuff,i think that a ltr of gas is 1/2 a kg'ish,its easy to think 1ltr=1kg, but if 19kg = over 30ltrs it makes it less worthwhile.




disclaimer
these figures are guesses and will not stand scrutiny


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 20, 2017)

janner said:


> there is always the maths stuff,i think that a ltr of gas is 1/2 a kg'ish,its easy to think 1ltr=1kg, but if 19kg = over 30ltrs it makes it less worthwhile.
> disclaimer
> these figures are guesses and will not stand scrutiny



13kg = 25.35 litres of LPG @ 55p/litre = £13.95 compared to £29.75 for a Calor bottle exchange refill, seems worthwhile to me 

Regards,
Del


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Dec 21, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> 13kg = 25.35 litres of LPG @ 55p/litre = £13.95 compared to £29.75 for a Calor bottle exchange refill, seems worthwhile to me
> 
> Regards,
> Del



i completely agree,i meant just less worthwhile,around here with your 13kg bottle and my local price per kg/ltr i would save just £6.
j


----------

